# 545i SMG just arrived...plus BBS Wheels



## BMWfan (Apr 9, 2004)

Just got my new 545i with SMG, HUD, Nav, sport, comfort seats, sport/cold weather package, blinds, etc. First thing I did was put on 19" BBS wheels...they also weigh less than stock 18" Sport wheels.

What do you guys think?

Stock wheels with tires 
Front: 61.8 lbs, Rear: 63.6 lbs 

19” BBS RX II’s with tires 
Front: 55 lbs, Rear: 69.6 lbs 

Al


----------



## BMWfan (Apr 9, 2004)

*Correction*

Correction on wheel weights

Stock wheels with tires 
Front: 61.8 lbs, Rear: 63.6 lbs

19" BBS RX II's with tires 
Front: 55 lbs, Rear: 59.6 lbs


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

They look great! Congratulations and enjoy.:thumbup:


----------



## JBsC5 (May 18, 2002)

BMWfan said:


> Just got my new 545i with SMG, HUD, Nav, sport, comfort seats, sport/cold weather package, blinds, etc. First thing I did was put on 19" BBS wheels...they also weigh less than stock 18" Sport wheels.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Stunning car and the wheels are a perfect match for the new car!

How do you like the SMG system?

Your insight would be appreciated.

JB


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

IMO, BBS RXII wheels are perhaps the best looking wheels ever designed. Looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## BMWfan (Apr 9, 2004)

JB,

SMG is very different from anything I've driven in the past. SMG is not an automatic, even in "fully automatic" mode SMG has more characteristics of a manual. For example, the car will roll on a hill when you take your foot of the break, when you shift you can feel the clutch action. The car exhibits a significant amount of engine braking when you take your foot of the gas. It is for these reasons I think the SMG is perfect for those individuals who want a manual transmission but need an automatic only now and then (for my wife).

I believe SMG is the future of advanced sports car, no regrets here at all and I cant wait until the break in period is over. But, I dont believe you can fully appreciate SMG with a 5 minute test drive, its like learning how to drive a performance car all over again.


Al


----------



## mrogers (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks great! I can't wait to try an SMG sometime. Could you post pics of the interior as well?


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Ah, good choice on the wheels! Not many people have those


----------



## clymberz (Mar 17, 2004)

BMWfan said:


> Just got my new 545i with SMG, HUD, Nav, sport, comfort seats, sport/cold weather package, blinds, etc. First thing I did was put on 19" BBS wheels...they also weigh less than stock 18" Sport wheels.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


Very nice! I just saw my first 545i in Mountain View on Friday at lunch just off Castro. Please tell us more about it. ...antyhing


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

where did you get your rear reflectors BMWFan?


----------



## BMWfan (Apr 9, 2004)

www.bekkers.com, they cost about $28.00, 2 minute install.


----------



## roxnadz (Jan 10, 2003)

Tyrone said:


> Ah, good choice on the wheels! Not many people have those


I kinda like these myself (also from BBS):










Nice, cheap, lightweight and very stylish


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

BMWfan said:


> www.bekkers.com, they cost about $28.00, 2 minute install.


i was about to say! i don't know why in da hell the BMW NA or US DOT SAE decided to put the black place holder instead of those reflectors... :dunno:

looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

BMWfan said:


> Just got my new 545i with SMG, HUD, Nav, sport, comfort seats, sport/cold weather package, blinds, etc. First thing I did was put on 19" BBS wheels...they also weigh less than stock 18" Sport wheels.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


----------



## BMWfan (Apr 9, 2004)

Good question. After I initally put on the 19's I thought the ride was rougher and there was some small vibrations in the steering wheel. But the car was also only 2 days old and I wasnt familar with it. So, I put on the stock wheels for about a week and then went to the 19's and I can say there is virutally no difference. The car is "tighter", "stiffer", etc with the larger wheels and possibly a little more sensitive, I live ouside of NYC and the roads are rough but overall I'm 100% happy with my decision. Besides the asthetic appeal of the larger wheels I believe the driving improvements, although minor, are well worth it.


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

BMWfan said:


> Good question. After I initally put on the 19's I thought the ride was rougher and there was some small vibrations in the steering wheel. But the car was also only 2 days old and I wasnt familar with it. So, I put on the stock wheels for about a week and then went to the 19's and I can say there is virutally no difference. The car is "tighter", "stiffer", etc with the larger wheels and possibly a little more sensitive, I live ouside of NYC and the roads are rough but overall I'm 100% happy with my decision. Besides the asthetic appeal of the larger wheels I believe the driving improvements, although minor, are well worth it.


BMW Fan, Thanks for the quick response. Your observations seem just like mine :thumbup: Thanks


----------



## WilliamsKR (Mar 5, 2004)

Nice "5". Good thing you leave on the East Coast, That way I don't have to worry about getting smoked :yikes:


----------



## evperry (Jul 30, 2004)

How many shift programs does the SMG have for the 545?

Thanks


----------



## bigredexpy (Dec 2, 2003)

Beautiful wheels and very nice color on your E60. I think the Tit Silver is nicest color. :thumbup: 

However those BBS wheels are going to be a PITA to keep clean, because of the too much brake dust.


----------



## DotBalm (Jul 27, 2004)

Very nice, definitely a pain to clean brake dust if my experience is any indication. Knowing nothing about wheels other than looking at the different styles, I'm gravitating toward one of the ACS III or IV series. But I have a lot to learn and things may change over time.

For non-black cars such as yours, which is beeyooteeful, the red reflectors or whatever they are, are better looking to me. But for black cars I prefer the stock black, as in my case. More stealthy.

Thanks for posting, it's great to get ideas.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Way nice car :thumbup:


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

That looks good. Do you plan on lowering it?


----------

